# unterschied zw. AMD Athlon u. Thunderbird



## mR.fLopPy (16. August 2001)

die frage steht eigentlich schon im betreff...

kann mir jemand den unterschied zw. einen amd athlon und einen thunderbird sagen...?

es gibt einen AMD athlons und thunderbirds mit 1400 MHz...

welcher wäre besser...?!


----------



## Rene (21. August 2001)

keiner!


----------

